# Out-feed\In-feed roller stand.



## MarkTheFiddler (May 29, 2012)

I have kinda sorta wanted to buy some of those adjustable height roller stands. But its like this. They were just expensive enough for me buy something I really wanted instead.

My wife bought me an el cheapo work-light a few years back that when through halogen bulbs like candy. One side of it broke a month ago. I was going to refurbish the thing but I found a really good one on Black Friday special. I looked at the hunk of junk then got a silly Idear. The junky lights when into the garbage minus the machine screws, and other assorted hardware.

A while ago, I stripped all the cheap casters off some old under the bed drawers. The wood from the drawers was used for portable garage shelving.

I keep a coffee can around for screws I keep after breaking down stuff like under the bed drawers. Every now and I sit down and sort the screws into bins. Its a chore I rather enjoy for some crazy reason. Little bitty junk screws have a special bin for who knows what. Some of the screws I used were probably the originals from the junky casters.

I built a poor mans version of a dunking booth for company outings. We used it joyously many times. When our company expanded, we needed the storage closet space to use as a PC techs workshop. The booth had to go. They asked me to store the booth at my house. I smiled and said no. I did say that I would use the wood and hard ware for something or other. I did just that but there was one little hunk of silver painted pine left. As I recall, I found that pine tossed out by someone's front curb on bulk trash pickup day.

Wood, screws, cheap casters and el cheapo work light became my out feed roller. 


































Price? 1.5 hours of labor. I think it takes 30 minutes to assemble a new one  or not. Anyhow, there's my nutty idea. Maybe you have the same junk lying around.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

Way to go Mark!!

Great FREE project!


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

Great outcome from all the Stuff!!!

We have a scrap metal drive at our church and someone brought in 5 gallon bucket of mixed screws, nuts washers, bolts, nails and brackets of all sizes and someone thought I might want it . There are a lot of good fasteners in there, but who has the time to sort them. What a shame it is all thrown together. I may save them for when I have nothing else to do!

Jim


----------



## MarkTheFiddler (May 29, 2012)

Thank you Joe! I can't wait to try it out.

Jim, I buy 20 pound boxes of deck screws so I can have them at the ready. But buying little specialty screws nuts and bolts gets really expensive and time consuming. I know the time I invest into sorting that stuff out is worth it. I believe my sorted bins save me 1 out of 3 trips and absolutely ridiculous price they charge for a tiny bag of 4 screws.

I know your effort to sort through that huge volume of metal will be a blessing to your church. You can throw stuff into soda bottles and save them a mint.


----------



## GrandpaLen (Mar 6, 2012)

...a 'Wink and a Nod' from Mother Nature for re-purposing those parts and pieces into a worthwhile project.

Merry CHRISTmas and Best Wishes for a healthy and prosperous New Year, my friend.
Work Safely and have Fun. - Len


----------



## MarkTheFiddler (May 29, 2012)

Len,

Merry CHRISTmas to you too my friend. I hope to see you around before then. However, it's a great reminder to keep the true meaning in your heart now.


----------



## Grandpa (Jan 28, 2011)

I like the stand. That is good use of some parts on hand. our trash service just started a recycle system. Of course not all can recycle but we have found that we only put the non-recyclable bin out every 3 weeks since we recycle most things now.


----------



## MarkTheFiddler (May 29, 2012)

Howdy Grandpa. Thanks for the compliment!

I don't think our community does not do quite enough to recycle. We do cans, glass and paper. At least there's that. We usually have one recycle bin for every trash bin.

What I think is cool is that our neighbors were having a garage sale sale I took the box of electrical wire and the old lighting housings out to the curb to 'take advantage' of the traffic. The box disappeared. Some one had a use for that stuff. Now I feel guiltless about not wanting to store it until the right project came around.


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

Nice. I've screwed swiveling casters to sawhorses for sheet good outfeed. The. You don't have to worry about alignment.


----------



## kdc68 (Mar 2, 2012)

Clever idea !.....Well done. 
Beats what I did. I had a similar "el cheapo" light with the same issues and I resolved it by buying a new (more expensive) fixture that fit the stand….lol


----------

